
Docker Hub Database Hack Exposes Sensitive Data of 190K Users - feross
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/docker-hub-database-hack-exposes-sensitive-data-of-190k-users/
======
mhliu8
Why no comment for this critical issue?

